# Vecchi ma buoni



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

Ieri hanno passato alla radio Rain dei Cult. Non la sentivo da anni. Gesù com'erano bravi. Ian Asbury un grande vocalist e Billy Duffy un axeman coi controfiocchi. Love e Electric due lp di ottimo rock psichedelico e duro. A voi che piace del passato?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

The Clash. London Calling e The magnificent 7 andrebbero insegnate a scuola.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Maggio 2009)

I Pink Floyd.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

Anche i vecchi classici Motown e Stax. E' sempre un piacere riascoltarli: Marvin Gaye, I Four Tops, Smokey Robinsons, Martha and the Vandellas, Wilson Pickett, Sam and Dave e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ieri hanno passato alla radio Rain dei Cult. Non la sentivo da anni. Gesù com'erano bravi. Ian Asbury un grande vocalist e Billy Duffy un axeman coi controfiocchi. Love e Electric due lp di ottimo rock psichedelico e duro. A voi che piace del passato?


Di quegli anni, sto riascoltando proprio in questi giorni i grandissimi Cure, poi gli Echo and the bunnymen (ricordate la bellissima Killing moon?) e ho riesumato anche i Tindersticks.. per chi non li conoscesse ecco un assaggio:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0C8Y93SHww


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*.......*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Di quegli anni, sto riascoltando proprio in questi giorni i grandissimi Cure, poi gli Echo and the bunnymen (ricordate la bellissima Killing moon?) e ho riesumato anche i Tindersticks.. per chi non li conoscesse ecco un assaggio:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0C8Y93SHww


Ahi ahi un duro colpo alla mia presunzione: non conoscevo Tindersticks. Corro ai ripari. Cure e Echo li ascoltavo anche io. Ma era un genere, in cui metterei anche Siouxsie and the Banshees e Ultravox che non prediligevo. Io ero un headbangers ....


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

Per poter rispondere dovrebbero farmi la domanda al contrario , ovvero , cosa ti piace del panorama musicale odierno


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ahi ahi un duro colpo alla mia presunzione: non conoscevo Tindersticks. Corro ai ripari. Cure e Echo li ascoltavo anche io. Ma era un genere, in cui metterei anche Siouxsie and the Banshees e Ultravox che non prediligevo. Io ero un headbangers ....


Bauhaus? Dove li lasci...

A parte i Cure il genere Gothic non e' roba per me.

Tra i vecchi Talking Heads... i Weathereports ma solo con Jaco 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Black Market mi provoca orgasmi multipli carpiati


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Per poter rispondere dovrebbero farmi la domanda al contrario , ovvero , cosa ti piace del panorama musicale odierno


la risposta già la sappiamo: marco carta


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Ma senza andare troppo lontano Muster of Puppets dei Metallica e' tanta roba


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

ragazzi a me piacciono di brutto i creedence c.r. . 
sono grave? ​


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la risposta già la sappiamo: marco carta


ci fosse solo lui preferirei non ascoltare più musica


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma senza andare troppo lontano Muster of Puppets dei Metallica e' tanta roba
























L'ultimo fa abbastanza schifo ( meno di St Anger forse ma siamo lì  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Di recente non saprei... sono una fan di Bjork... (provate a storcere il naso ve lo strappo senza anestesia)


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> L'ultimo fa abbastanza schifo ( meno di St Anger forse ma siamo lì
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Li ho mollati dopo The black album... tutto quello che e' venuto dopo mi ha fatto parecchio cagare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pero' dico con orgoglio che sono stati il mio primo concerto


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Di recente non saprei... sono una fan di Bjork... (provate a storcere il naso ve lo strappo senza anestesia)


Di recente , black ice AC DC  e pure Chinese Democracy , per quanto sia inevitabile la mancanza degli assoli e dei riff di Slash .


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ragazzi a me piacciono di brutto i creedence c.r. .
> sono grave? ​


Figurati a me piacciono Kool & the gang


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ragazzi a me piacciono di brutto i creedence c.r. .
> sono grave? ​


mai ascoltati


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Li ho mollati dopo The black album... tutto quello che e' venuto dopo mi ha fatto parecchio cagare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi rinchino nonostante la pelle che tira


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Di recente , black ice AC DC  e pure Chinese Democracy , per quanto sia inevitabile la mancanza degli assoli e dei riff di Slash .



I G&R non so... dopo Appetite non mi piacquero piu'...Use your Illusion era veramente deludente


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> mi rinchino nonostante la pelle che tira



Pensa che c'erano pure Megadeth e Suicidal Tendencias


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> I G&R non so... dopo Appetite non mi piacquero piu'...Use your Illusion era veramente deludente


Ma dai no . Di deludente ci fu The Spaghetti , ma non entrambi Use your Illusion  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Appetite for rimane il loro album migliore , su questo non c'è dubbio .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> mai ascoltati


nel senso che non conosci nulla di loro?

(premetto che è impossibile. al limite conosci senza sapere)


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> nel senso che non conosci nulla di loro?
> 
> (premetto che è impossibile. al limite conosci senza sapere)


credo mai ascoltati  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , rimedio ora cercando nel tubo , hit da consigliare ?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Ma dai no . Di deludente ci fu The Spaghetti , ma non entrambi Use your Illusion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use your illusion erano due album ingiustificati! Veramente poche canzoni decenti il resto tappabuchi.

Mi fa estremamente incazzare comprare un cd che contiene 3 canzoni decenti il resto cacca


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pensa che c'erano pure Megadeth e Suicidal Tendencias


tu vuoi che io rimanga stesa a terra vero ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> I G&R non so... dopo Appetite non mi piacquero piu'...Use your Illusion era veramente deludente


quindi ti è piaciuto un disco 

	
	
		
		
	


	




è anche vero che non è che abbiano chissà quale discografia.
ma li ho amati. credo di amarli ancora.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> credo mai ascoltati
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La sigla dei bellissimi di Rete4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9_ipu9GKw


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> credo mai ascoltati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9_ipu9GKw

questa la conosi di sicuro


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Use your illusion erano due album ingiustificati! Veramente poche canzoni decenti il resto tappabuchi.
> 
> Mi fa estremamente incazzare comprare un cd che contiene 3 canzoni decenti il resto cacca


Ma quali erano tappabuchi per te ? 
Io presi il vinile


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi ti è piaciuto un disco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una minchia l'EP Lies dove lo lasci? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lies e Appetite sono bellissimi


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9_ipu9GKw
> 
> questa la conosi di sicuro


sì che la conosco !


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

*anche questa*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfyEpmQM7bw


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sì che la conosco !


ne ero sicura  

	
	
		
		
	


	




a me piacciono di brutto


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfyEpmQM7bw


Yes ! Insomma non conoscevo il nome del gruppo


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Ma quali erano tappabuchi per te ?
> Io presi il vinile


Faccio prima a dirti quelle che mi piacevano Coma, Live and let die, Right next door to hell... aggiungerei Don't cry e November rain ma mi hanno prasa talmente tanto ai coglioni che non riesco piu' ad ascoltarle


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ne ero sicura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono molto soft , rilassanti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sicuro ti piacciono anche i Cynderella vero ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una minchia l'EP Lies dove lo lasci?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


capirai, lies è una raccolta con tre inediti


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfyEpmQM7bw



CCR mi sanno di viaggio in macchina 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Insieme ai Beach Boys


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Faccio prima a dirti quelle che mi piacevano Coma, Live and let die, Right next door to hell... aggiungerei Don't cry e November rain ma mi hanno prasa talmente tanto ai coglioni che non riesco piu' ad ascoltarle


ma di tutti e due ??
Neanche locomotive , estranged , you could be mine ??


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> CCR mi sanno di viaggio in macchina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stufati all'ennesima potenza


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> CCR mi sanno di viaggio in macchina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche a me  

	
	
		
		
	


	












e aggiungo che sulla campuomu con i ccr non senti neanche una curva


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Sono molto soft , rilassanti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non mi dispiacciono. ma con moderazione


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> capirai, lies è una raccolta con tre inediti



A me quei due piacciono... erano una band perfetta: 5 componenti, suono grezzo da vero rock californiano.

Quando hanno aggiunto cazzi e mazzi per me hanno perso proprio lo spirito.
Poi Axl con le giacche Versace non si poteva guardare


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> stufati all'ennesima potenza


Le canzoni mi mettono di buon umore...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Mi immagino con bikini a fiori e tutto il corredino da spiaggia


----------



## Old sperella (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Le canzoni mi mettono di buon umore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in effetti l'effetto è quello sole mare ! 
avevi visto il film ?


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ahi ahi un duro colpo alla mia presunzione: non conoscevo Tindersticks. Corro ai ripari. Cure e Echo li ascoltavo anche io. *Ma era un genere, in cui metterei anche Siouxsie and the Banshees e Ultravox che non prediligevo*.


nemmeno io.
Ma non sono un'esperta, eh? Purtroppo non ho mai avuto metodo nell'ascolto e nell'approfondimento musicale, interessandomi anche poco delle biografie dei cantanti (pensa ad es. che ho saputo solo pochi anni fa che Morrissey degli Smiths è gay..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  . 



Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io ero un *headbangers* ....


vuol dire heavy metal?
Durante un viaggio ho conosciuto un tizio che ascoltava i Napalm Death dalla mattina alla sera.........  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  anni dopo l'ho ritrovato assicuratore, confermandomi quanto già intuito da woody allen: se vuoi suicidarti è sufficiente aspirare forte col naso in prossimità di un agente di assicurazioni..


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ragazzi a me piacciono di brutto i creedence c.r. .
> 
> sono grave? ​


si impara sempre qualcosa.. non li conoscevo anche se avevo già sentito (cantate da altri) le canzoni che avete postato.

Di quell'epoca secondo me andrebbero riscoperti i Kinks

forse la più nota delle loro canzoni: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvyDWGF290M


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> si impara sempre qualcosa.. non li conoscevo anche se avevo già sentito (cantate da altri) le canzoni che avete postato.
> 
> Di quell'epoca secondo me andrebbero riscoperti *i Kinks*
> 
> forse la più nota delle loro canzoni: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvyDWGF290M


mi piacciono


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bauhaus? Dove li lasci...
> 
> A parte i Cure il genere Gothic non e' roba per me.




I Tindersticks non sono neanche gothic, sono direttamente funerari  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   no scherzo, sono una versione europea raffinata ed orchestrale del primo "nero" nick cave.
 



Lettrice ha detto:


> Tra i vecchi *Talking Heads*... i Weathereports ma solo con Jaco





Lettrice ha detto:


> Black Market mi provoca orgasmi multipli carpiati


che nostalgia dei talking..


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Di recente non saprei... *sono una fan di Bjork*... (provate a storcere il naso ve lo strappo senza anestesia)


piace molto anche a me (ma mi fermo ai primi 3-4 album). L'ho sentita anche dal vivo: potentissima


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi piacciono


eccone un'altra http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONd4qSs5B5k

purtroppo di Powerman (che è quella che preferisco) non ho trovato una versione in youtube..


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> piace molto anche a me (ma mi fermo ai primi 3-4 album). L'ho sentita anche dal vivo: potentissima


Post e' un capolavoro, tutto quello che viene dopo non regge il confronto... non che faccia schifo e' solo che Post e' perfetto

Dal vivo e' favolosa


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Maggio 2009)

*.......*



Lettrice ha detto:


> *Bauhaus*? Dove li lasci...
> 
> A parte i Cure il genere Gothic non e' roba per me.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Maggio 2009)

*.......*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma senza andare troppo lontano Muster of Puppets dei Metallica e' tanta roba


si ... però mi gusta di più  Ride the lightining


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Maggio 2009)

*.........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> ragazzi a me piacciono di brutto i creedence c.r. .
> sono grave? ​


ti faccio i miei più vivi complimenti.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Maggio 2009)

*........*



sperella ha detto:


> Ma dai no . Di deludente ci fu The Spaghetti , ma non entrambi Use your Illusion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The spaghetti incident andrebbe rivalutato. Punk rivisitato, un omaggio a ciò con cui sono cresciuti. Per me è genuino, anche se cacofonico, come  solo il punk sa esserlo talvolta.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Maggio 2009)

*........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Faccio prima a dirti quelle che mi piacevano Coma, Live and let die, Right next door to hell... aggiungerei Don't cry e November rain ma mi hanno prasa talmente tanto ai coglioni che non riesco piu' ad ascoltarle


A me piacevano anche Knockin rifatta, civil war e Fourteeen years.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Maggio 2009)

*....*



sperella ha detto:


> Sono molto soft , rilassanti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angelo ti h fatto sentire i pezzi soft, m loro erano il quartetto R'n,B bianco per antonomasia e picchiavano molto duro per l'epoca. Ascolta Sweet hitchaiker, Fortunate Son o la loro cover di I haerd it through the grapevine di Marvin Gaye. Potetissime e trascinanti. per non parlare del loro primo hit Suzie Q, uno dei primi 10 riff del rock, secondo me
John Fogerty, il leade, a fine anni 80 ha pubblicato dopo ani un album straordinario: Centerfield. Se ti capita prendilo l volo ....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Maggio 2009)

*........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Le canzoni mi mettono di buon umore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto. Durante un viaggio da ragazzo in california mi sono reso conto che i BB fanno realmente parte del dna delle località balneari e dei ragazzi che le frequentano. E poi ci sono album sperimentali che hanno fatto la teoria del rock ma che conoscono in pochi.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Maggio 2009)

*...........*



Vulvia ha detto:


> si impara sempre qualcosa.. non li conoscevo anche se avevo già sentito (cantate da altri) le canzoni che avete postato.
> 
> Di quell'epoca secondo me andrebbero riscoperti i Kinks
> 
> forse la più nota delle loro canzoni: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvyDWGF290M












  Ray Davies è un vero genio


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

Chi altro?

Benedetto
Mr Orange
Cooper
ospite
kamikaze
toccataefuga
Pazienza


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quoto.


Mi snobbi i Weathereports?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> si ... però mi gusta di più  Ride the lightining



Anche...The call of Ktulu tutto un programma


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2009)

Ma Frank...il vecchio Frank Zappa labbiamo nominato?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Angelo ti h fatto sentire i pezzi soft, m loro erano il quartetto R'n,B bianco per antonomasia e picchiavano molto duro per l'epoca. Ascolta Sweet hitchaiker, Fortunate Son o la loro cover di *I haerd it through the grapevine di Marvin Gaye.* Potetissime e trascinanti.  per non parlare del loro primo hit Suzie Q, uno dei primi 10 riff del rock, secondo me
> John Fogerty, il leade, a fine anni 80 ha pubblicato dopo ani un album straordinario: Centerfield. Se ti capita prendilo l volo ....


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma Frank...il vecchio Frank Zappa labbiamo nominato?


madò che mattone di uomo... avrà fatto 100 dischi tutti uguali..


----------



## Lettrice (22 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> madò che mattone di uomo... avrà fatto 100 dischi tutti uguali..



Lo so che non ti piace... ne ha fatti 100 sperimentali, musica da orchestra e varie... quelli rock tipo Joe's Garage, Bobby Brown goes down sono intoccabili


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo so che non ti piace... ne ha fatti 100 sperimentali, musica da orchestra e varie... quelli rock tipo Joe's Garage, Bobby Brown goes down sono intoccabili


Ciao. Però era anche molto rock quando voleva. Ci sono un paio di live con le Motherss of Invention anni 70 in cui, frankamente (è il caso di dire 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   roccava di brutto !


----------



## Lettrice (22 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao. Però era anche molto rock quando voleva. Ci sono un paio di live con le Motherss of Invention anni 70 in cui, frankamente (è il caso di dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non lo nego mica... a me il vecchio Frank fa ammattire... giusto ora sto ascoltando Montana


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Maggio 2009)

*jimi hendrix*

little wing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMz0_Q5KuWA&feature=related


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Maggio 2009)

*il più bel tributo a jenis joplin*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef-f-l2Pbn8


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Maggio 2009)

*sunny came home*

bellissima.
il bassista lo amo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbYeKQf7TKc


----------



## Lettrice (22 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef-f-l2Pbn8


Grandissima come dimenticarla 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pero' Joss Stone non la digerisco


----------



## Old Vulvia (22 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> little wing
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMz0_Q5KuWA&feature=related








  quanto lo amo..


----------



## Old sperella (22 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> little wing
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMz0_Q5KuWA&feature=related


----------



## Old sperella (22 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Angelo ti h fatto sentire i pezzi soft, m loro erano il quartetto R'n,B bianco per antonomasia e picchiavano molto duro per l'epoca. Ascolta Sweet hitchaiker, Fortunate Son o la loro cover di I haerd it through the grapevine di Marvin Gaye. Potetissime e trascinanti. per non parlare del loro primo hit Suzie Q, uno dei primi 10 riff del rock, secondo me
> John Fogerty, il leade, a fine anni 80 ha pubblicato dopo ani un album straordinario: *Centerfield*. Se ti capita prendilo l volo ....


Provvedo


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Grandissima come dimenticarla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è giovanissima e ha una voce già così bella... 
spero non si perda.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ieri hanno passato alla radio Rain dei Cult. Non la sentivo da anni. Gesù com'erano bravi. Ian Asbury un grande vocalist e Billy Duffy un axeman coi controfiocchi. Love e Electric due lp di ottimo rock psichedelico e duro. A voi che piace del passato?


 non mi piacciono le prese in giro.vecchie o nuove che siano


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Maggio 2009)

*.....*



Minerva ha detto:


> non mi piacciono le prese in giro.vecchie o nuove che siano


Ascolta, per quel che può valere. Ho fatto cose terribili su questo Forum. E  ho detto cose molto offensive. Ero preda della rabbia. ero sfasato. e anche la mia vita reale è stata dura in quel momento. Capisco che possa aver dato fastidio a molti. anche a te. Se puoi accetta le mie scuse. Se non avessi voluto assumermi le mie  responsabilità non avrei detto in chiaro chi sono. Voglio farlo perché, scusa la presunzione, ritengo di essere meglio di quanto non si ricordi qui di me. Non solo solo odio. Non solo  solo rabbia. Non sono solo delirio. Tutto qui.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ascolta, per quel che può valere. Ho fatto cose terribili su questo Forum. E ho detto cose molto offensive. Ero preda della rabbia. ero sfasato. e anche la mia vita reale è stata dura in quel momento. Capisco che possa aver dato fastidio a molti. anche a te. Se puoi accetta le mie scuse. Se non avessi voluto assumermi le mie responsabilità non avrei detto in chiaro chi sono. Voglio farlo perché, scusa la presunzione, ritengo di essere meglio di quanto non si ricordi qui di me. Non solo solo odio. Non solo solo rabbia. Non sono solo delirio. Tutto qui.


 qui dentro sono cose da poco; mi auguro che tu sia sereno per altro.
tutto a posto


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Maggio 2009)

*.........*



Minerva ha detto:


> qui dentro sono cose da poco; mi auguro che tu sia sereno per altro.
> tutto a posto


Grazie.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Grazie.


e sì. grazie un par de palle. paga da bere a tutti e bon.


----------



## Old sperella (22 Maggio 2009)

Nessuno ha  nominato i Motorhead


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Nessuno ha nominato i Motorhead


 metallara, eh?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Maggio 2009)

Questo e' un posto di rockettari

Tze vado a prendere il mio Moncler e vado via!


----------



## Old sperella (22 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> metallara, eh?


yes


----------



## Old Rocknroll (25 Maggio 2009)

*.......*



Anna A ha detto:


> e sì. grazie un par de palle. paga da bere a tutti e bon.


E' doveroso. Alla prima occasione in cui ci si vede, prometto che pagherò d bere a tutti i presenti. Ad alcuni/alcune devo una cena ..... é il minimo per farmi perdonare.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (25 Maggio 2009)

*.........*



sperella ha detto:


> Nessuno ha  nominato i Motorhead


You got good taste, Sperella.
Fino a due settimane fa avevo l'avatar di Lemmy.
E come firma le lyrics di Ace fo Spades.
E Lemmy è Mr Rocknroll himself.
E, non ridere, ho il suo pupazzetto in plastica  sulla mia libreria a casa.
E la su autobiografia White Noise è stupenda.
E l'ho incontrato a Londra molti anni fa, in un pub e in una discoteca he faceva il mercoledì serate metal, ed è stato di una semplicità e di una disponiblità INCREDIBILI
E Killed by Death, Bomber, Ace of Spades, Metropolis the Chase is better than the Catch e No Class con la grande buonanima di Wendy o Williams sono pietre miliari della mia formazione musicale che tengo bene a mente di ascoltare almeno una volta al mese.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Maggio 2009)

E dei nuovi? (questo e' il problema)


----------



## Old Rocknroll (25 Maggio 2009)

*.........*

i Creed, I Nickelback, i Dandy Wharols, i Radiohead .... Qualcuno c'è


----------



## Lettrice (25 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> i Creed, I Nickelback, i Dandy Wharols, i Radiohead .... Qualcuno c'è


Nickelback mi fanno cagare... Radiohead sono favolosi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma io dei nuovi... metto The Strokes, Artctic Monkeys, White Stripes, Kaiser Chief, The Virgins.

Aggiungo Blur


Comunque mi duole dire che nessuno ha citato The Ramones


----------



## Old Rocknroll (25 Maggio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Nickelback mi fanno cagare... Radiohead sono favolosi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da qualche altra parte io Anna e Iris ne abbiamo parlato. Cmq hai ragione. C'è poi un gruppo motorcycle rebel ecc. ec. che come un meteora ha pubblicato un bel album tosto rokegginte/punkeggiante  un tre quattro anni fa. mai sentiti?


----------



## Lettrice (25 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> da qualche altra parte io Anna e Iris ne abbiamo parlato. Cmq hai ragione. C'è poi un gruppo motorcycle rebel ecc. ec. che come un meteora ha pubblicato un bel album tosto rokegginte/punkeggiante  un tre quattro anni fa. mai sentiti?


Conosci John Spencer blues explosion?


Se no beccati questa... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO3CQy0Fj-Q

Aggiungo Beck tra i nuovi


----------



## Old Rocknroll (25 Maggio 2009)

*......*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Conosci John Spencer blues explosion?
> 
> 
> Se no beccati questa...
> ...


Beck mi piace. john Spencer anche


----------



## Lettrice (25 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Beck mi piace. john Spencer anche


Vinsi i biglietti per John Spencer con un concorso alla radio (c'erano anche NOFX e altri)... quello che combinano quei tre sul palco non e' roba da poco


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Maggio 2009)

non so cosa intendete per nuovi ma i system of a down sono  gran dio si...
è il miglior crossover che c'è.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYKPyjH2sVQ

più duri ma bra vi bra vi anche the queen of the stone age!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Maggio 2009)

sempre soad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJmt3dr9XYQ


----------



## Old sperella (25 Maggio 2009)

Di nuovi B.F.M.V. genere metalcore e anche gli Airbourne non sono male ( scopiazzatura palese degli ACDC ) ma mancano di quel non so che , comunque ascoltabili


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Di nuovi B.F.M.V. genere metalcore e anche gli Airbourne non sono male ( scopiazzatura palese degli ACDC ) ma mancano di quel non so che , comunque ascoltabili


i motorhead resteranno per sempre una icona di un certo modo di essere...
va dato loro il giusto tributo.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Maggio 2009)

Se vi dico che oggi sono inzallissima e sto ascoltando Audio Bullys?

Ahhh che ricordi...


----------

